# Reamixed



## liquidlino (Jun 5, 2022)

For the Reaper users among us, there's a monthly mixing competition at https://reamixed.com/ - uses just the built in reaper fx, or freely available JS FX (such as Tukan). Very high quality original tracked commercial recordings are made available to mix, then submit project file and FLAC mix and get rated by peers. There's no prizes, it's just for fun/learning.


----------



## darcvision (Jun 21, 2022)

anyone join this competition? btw here's the track i submitted


----------



## robgb (Jun 21, 2022)

I didn't enter, but played around with the tracks on some really, really shitty headphones. I have not checked this mix anywhere else, so it probably sucks, but thought I'd throw it out there anyway... 

View attachment NATURALLY.mp3


----------



## liquidlino (Jun 28, 2022)

darcvision said:


> anyone join this competition? btw here's the track i submitted



Well, results are in. Looks like you and I got very similar scores... funny thing is I've since redone a mix using top down mixing, and that one is miles better than what I submitted, with just 10 mins work... so, onto the next one, I'm going to do a lot better this time - goal is at least mid table, rather than bottom 25%. I totally agreed with all the feedback everyone gave me, very useful exercise.


----------



## liquidlino (Jul 10, 2022)

Almost done with my mix for this month. A reminder deadline is 16th July if you want to get in on the action this month. Nice gentle track with some lovely alternative violin articulations playing (real instrument - I think one of the articulations would be called "seagulls" but don't quote me on that).


----------

